# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Slecht slapen

## csi23

Ik slaap nu al enige tijd vrij onrustig, heb lang nodig om in slaap te komen (minstens 30min) en word vaak wakker....
Nu gebruik ik geen medicijnen ofzo
maar ik vroeg me af, ik wou het miss eens proberen

zijn er mensen die ervaringen hebben met a vogel nachtrust extra sterk, dat raadde ze me bij de tuinen aan vanmiddag.....
of miss met andere dingen/tips dat zou helpen?

----------


## sietske763

heb ik geprobeerd, heeft mij niets geholpen.
een hoge dosis magnesium vdn wil wel eens helpen.
magn. werkt op je zenuwen, ontspannend.

----------


## dotito

Ik heb dat ook een lange tijd gebruikt en had redelijk goed resultaat met A vogel extra forte. Wat je anders ook is kan proberen is valeriaan forte van merk Biover is ook hoog gedoseerd en kan je bij het kruidvat zo verkrijgen. 

Nu helpt het bij mij niet daar ze de oorzaak van mijn slaapprobleem min of meer gevonden hebben.

Alvast succes

----------


## csi23

thx voor de tips!!, kleine vraag ik eet vaak vlak voor t slapen nog een grote hoeveelheid zuivel denk wel 300gram daar kan het toch niet aan liggen? (in de vorm van kwark, vla of pudding)

----------


## dotito

Nee ik denk dat niet, mijn man eet ook altijd een 500 ml kwark voor slapen gaan, en moet zeggen dat die toch goed slaapt. 

Anders moet je eens valeriaanthee drinken stinkt enorm, maar helpt ook goed.

----------


## christel1

mijn dochter van 23 neemt nu ook valériaan extract en slaapt toch een pak beter want de HA wil haar nog geen echte slaapmedicatie voorschrijven, heb er nu gekocht bij etos maar ik weet nu niet of ze zo goed werken als die van de apotheek. Ze zit nu wel in een stressperiode, examens, thesis, blokken en daardoor slaapt ze ook slechter eens die druk zal wegvallen zal het terug wel beter gaan met slapen..

----------


## hansvanos

Wanneer je niet in slaap kunt komen, kan dat ook komen, omdat je niet voldoende ontspannen bent.
Je kunt daar bijvoorbeeld de volgende oefening voor doen:
Ga vóór het slapen gaan rustig op een stoel zitten. Adem 5 tellen in en 8 tellen uit. Vooral de uitademing zorgt ervoor, dat je rustiger wordt. Hou dit 10 minuten vol. Je zult merken, dat je daarna veel beter in slaap valt. Het helpt extra, wanneer je deze oefening 4 weken lang elke dag 2x 10 minuten kunt volhouden. Dan maakt je lichaam spontaan melatonine aan, een hormoon dat ervoor zorgt, dat je beter in slaap valt.
Succes met het oefenen! 
Wanneer het je niet lukt om in het in eentje voor elkaar te krijgen, overweeg dan eens om een training stressreductie te volgen. Je kunt de ervaringen van een aantal deelnemers hier volgen: http://www.ontspanningstraining.nl/e...sreductie.html

----------


## sietske763

> thx voor de tips!!, kleine vraag ik eet vaak vlak voor t slapen nog een grote hoeveelheid zuivel denk wel 300gram daar kan het toch niet aan liggen? (in de vorm van kwark, vla of pudding)


als ik voor het slapen nog een portie vloeibaar eten neem,...warme melk, vla of ook magere kwark dan moet ik er s, nachts ook een paar keer uit,
dus ik stop om 20.uur met vloeibare etenswaren.
dacht eerst dat het met kwark niet zo zou zijn, dit pastte in mijn dieet,
maar nee hoor.....s, nachts steeds wakker.

----------


## marywhite

Hallo csi23 en alle anderen, slecht slapen is zeer vervelend en het wordt echt een probleem als het over langere perioden gaat. Ik heb het zelf ook gehad en heb daar toen ook Dormeasan Nachtrust Extra Sterk voor gebruikt, dit is gewoon een supplement en geen medicijn. Ik koop het trouwens hier: nachtrust extra sterk bij de tuinen is het veel duurder.

Mijn ervaring is dat je het beste de oorzaak kunt vinden voor je slaapproblemen inplaats een lappenmiddel te gebruiken. Natuurlijk is dit niet altijd even makkelijk en je bent uiteraard wel iedere dag je slaap weer nodig!

----------


## mirthe340

Hallo ik ben mirthe HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
Toi toi toi!!!

----------

